# Not all thunderbolts are created equally...



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

my old tbolt could handle undervolting and OC'ing quite well. The refurb they sent me cant handle either...Kinda sad that they there isnt more consistency with the production of chips. But then again its unreasonable to expect...anyways dont know where im going just a bit pissed.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

This goes for any type phones sum handle the undervolting and oc'n better than others. Even older phones i had such as O.G. Droid, Droid Inc, and Fascinate sometimes couldnt handle oc'n or undervolting well. While i would read of others phones reacting in a better manner to the same exact kernels or roms inwas trying or using.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

This goes for more than just phones, it applies to everything. The chips are made to a certain spec. If they meet that spec, they're put into your phone. If not, they're tossed. They don't make sure they can all run at 1.5GHz stable, they just have to go to 1GHz. If you can overclock/undervolt, then you got MORE than what you paid for and should consider yourself lucky.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

The scorpion core in our phones is spec'd at 1.4ghz Max so I think most everyone should be.able to hit that.


----------

